# It's basically a "Commercial" but quite useful.



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Few of us have so many "up-to-date" tools.
BUT....the _BASIC PROCESS_ is very good. (for a small Coop)
( It can all be done with "hand-tools"....just a bit slower.)

Link: *



*
I think it needs better ventilation ( some closable for COLD WINTER ).

...but...for those who wish to see a simple, yet effective, worthwhile small Coop construction.....I think this is _basically _good.

*???
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

That coop is so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------

